# what eats staghorn algae?



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

have a tiny breakout of staghorn algae and wondering what eats staghorn algae? i got 3 sae and 7 nerite snails do they eat staghorn?


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

I thought SAE's eat staghorn. I just nuke staghorn with hydrogen peroxide..


----------



## TheRac25 (Nov 5, 2008)

my sae wouldnt eat it


----------



## Jdub777 (Jan 31, 2009)

I did the same as sparkysko. I did notice my Amanos nibbled on it, but not really chowed down.


----------

